# PC bootet (wahrscheinlich), aber kein Bild



## Radhad (18. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

mein PC macht neuerdings mucken. Ich beschreibe Euch mal, was los ist:

Erstmal die Konfiguration des PC's:

Mainboard: ASUS P4C800 Deluxe
Prozessor: Pentium 4 3.0GHz HT
Speicher: 2x512MB Kingston
Netzteil: BeQuiet! 450W
Grafikkarte: XFX 6600GT
Soundkarte: SB Audigy 2
TV Karte: Terratec Cinergy xxx (Nummer weiß ich grade nicht)
HDD1: IBM/Hitachi 250 GB
HDD2: Samsung 160 GB
Optische Laufwerke:
- Samsung DVD Laufwerk
- Teac DVD Brenner
- Plextor 6x SCSI Laufwerk + SCSI Karte
Monitor: BenQ 19" TFT 8ms

Mein PC läuft fast die ganze Woche über durch. Kurz nach dem Start eines PC Spiels hängte sich das Spiel auf der PC ist eingefroren. Darauf hin habe ich den PC neugestartet, wobei die Darstellung auf dem TFT fehlerhaft war. Ein weiteres neustarten half nicht, weshalb ich den PC ganz ausgemacht hatte. Seitdem, wenn ich den PC anmache, fährt er wohl hoch, aber mein TFT Monitor zeigt nur an, dass er kein Signal bekommt. Aber anscheinend fährt er hoch (den Geräuschen nach zu urteilen).

ich habe eine Vermutung, was defekt sein könnte, bin mir dessen aber nicht zu 100% sicher. Hier mal meine Liste der möglichen defekten Komponenten:

- Monitor
- Grafikkarte
- Mainboard
- Netzteil

Die Komponenten sind maximal 2 Jahre alt. Was meint ihr könnte defekt sein oder kennt jemand eine Lösung für das Problem? Den PC habe ich gestern akribisch gereinigt (prozessorlüfte hatte etwas Staub angesetzt, Filtermate war total versifft, habe ich nun entsorgt).



Gruß Radhad


----------



## zioProduct (18. Januar 2006)

Asus hat ganz bestimmt auch BOOT-LEDS auf dem Mainboard, da solltest du sehen bei was er nicht weiter kommt(Welches LED zu ws gehört steht im HB). Wenn er alle durchmacht, also Bootet, anderen Monitor versuchen.
Falls es auch nicht an dem Liegt, und alles scheinbar glatt läuft, untersuch das Mainboard mal nach geknickten Transistoren etc. Es gibt solche, die defekt sein können, das Mainboard trotzdem noch (fast) alle Funktionen ausführen kann(in deinem Fall zB Booten, aber hat Probleme beim Umsetzen der Grafik).

Ansonsten bin ich überfordert.

so long
ziop


----------



## Caliterra (18. Januar 2006)

Auf den ersten Blick würde ich Graka. vermuten. Hast Du eine Ersatz-Graka. vielleicht von nem Kumpel oder so. 

Piept Dein Rechner beim Hochfahren. Wenn ja wie?


----------

